
Apple acquired exclusive rights to LiquidMetal’s technologies - shawndumas
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1141240/000110465910042867/a10-15357_18k.htm
======
kls
The title is a little misleading apple has an exclusive right in consumer
electronics while liquid metal reserves it's rights in other markets. Which is
good their are a host of other applications ones that apple would not be
interested in pursuing, that this technology will be be beneficial to. It
stinks that apple has an exclusive on it, but at least the agreement is
confined to consumer electronics.

------
shawndumas
<http://www.liquidmetal.com/technology/>

